# Patillaje de STK4162II



## gaston sj (May 26, 2008)

hola .
estoy en probemas con una plaqueta de un equipo de musica sony ... yo le saque la plaqueta de la potencia en la misma esta la fuente y creo que unas protecciones y tambien saque el transformador el equipo lleva 2 STK4162II y conecto la plaqueta con el transformador y no pasa nada aunque hay tension en el transformador no enciende por que se ve que va controlado mediante el panel de control del equipo ya que lleva un socalo que comunica la placa de la potencia con la placa de el panel frontal ...no puedo encontrar cual es el contacto de stand by he tratado de puentear los contactos pero  igual no pasa nada ... quisiera saber el patillaje del integrado o sea saver que funcion cumple cadaq pata ejemplo la pata 1 es la entrda de audio y eso ya que en el datasheet sale el patillaje pero sale con el circuito interior y no llego a ubicarme .. esto es para para traar de puentear la alimentacion ya que no me deja que le llegue alimentacion al integrado ... yo a esos amplificador los voy a utilizar como un amplificador para la computadora ya que son de potencia razonable muchas graacias


----------



## lus2134 (May 27, 2008)

en mi caso he desconectado todas las protecciones, basandome a la hoja de datos pero sin modificar los valores de la tableta original ha funcionado, el mute lo he conectado con una resistencia de 270k a (gnd) tierra.


----------



## gaston sj (May 27, 2008)

hola lus2134 graias por responderme pero me quedo la duda de cuales o que numero de pata son las de las protecciones y mute? gracias


----------



## santiago (May 27, 2008)

hoja de datos es tu base buscala arriba en el buscador de hoja de datos, ahi pones el nombre de tu integrado y te salen todas las caracteristicas
saludos


----------



## gaston sj (May 27, 2008)

hola santi no es por molestar pero cuando pongo el numero del integrado sale algo de RF nada que ver a lo que busco igual en el datasheetcatalog y en el alldatasheet me sale el integrado el patillaje pero me sale cuales son las patas que van a los componentes internos y paraq  uqe funcion es tal .. 
creo que los stk son muy similares en las patillas pero no estoy seguro y ante la duda preguntar  
saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (May 27, 2008)

Vi la hoja del datasheetcatalog.com y la pata del Mute es la número 6.

Saludos


----------



## santiago (May 27, 2008)

justito venioa a poner el enlace, gracias pablo16
saludos y suerte


----------



## gaston sj (May 29, 2008)

por fin lo hise andar     piloteandola con el datasheet pero tengo el pequeño gran problema que levanta temperaturaa como una plancha ops:  ! en 5 minutos el disipador no se puede ni tocar ! la otra es que tiene poca ganancia o sea la señal de entrada tiene que ser muy elevada para que ande fuerte y no creo que pase de los 15w lo mas fuerte que lo ise andar y con un parlante de 8 ohm    que podria ser la falla que el parlante este conectado donde no deve el disipador es el qie viene con el equipo y andaba mas que bien pero ahora me hierve otra cosa el parlante el negativo lo puse a masa o gnd.. y el mute le hise un puente directo a gnd sin la resistencia por que no andaba con la resistencia saludos


----------



## santiago (May 29, 2008)

el parlante conectalo como te dice el datasheet, conecta todo en base al datasheet si de ahi no te anda algo, proba otra cosa, te lo digo por experiencia
saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 7, 2008)

todavia no lo puedo hacer arrancar bien      :evil:   jajja que locos los stk


----------



## car ruiz (Dic 18, 2008)

hi, disculpen tengo el problema con el stk 4148II y es el mismo el del mute como le hago por favor


----------



## marcelo26 (Dic 18, 2008)

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/sanyo/STK4162II.pdf
Acá esta el datasheet.
Suerte! Tene cuidado que son caritos estos IC


----------



## marcelo26 (Dic 18, 2008)

no seria mejor buscar el diagrama del equipo y entender la logica de funcionamiento? tenes que entender como el micro saca de standbye al ic de audio...


----------



## omarhuacho (Dic 8, 2012)

buenas tengo un problema con estos CI STK4162II desconecte el mute para 6 pero solo sale un canal de las 4 q deberian salir ya q esta placa es de dos CI alguien sabe como se pueden hacerlos funcionar, ya q cambien de un lado para otro el CI y sigue igual.


----------

